
How to Hire Software Engineers During a Remote Work Crisis - loumal
https://builtin.com/remote-work-software-engineering-perspectives/how-hire-software-engineers-during-remote-work-crisis
======
engineertorque
some great thoughts here on how to keep interviews consistent, etc.

~~~
loumal
agree. some interesting points about being VERY clear about expectations on
technical qs.

